# Heron Road



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rivendell-designed, Waterford-built, Reynolds 531, Superbe Pro.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Great bike. Superbe Pro was great stuff, too bad shimaNo pushed them out. I'd like to take a bike like that to a group ride and kick everyone's ass. I can hardly wait for my new steel, I hope it's heavy.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Great bike. Superbe Pro was great stuff, too bad shimaNo pushed them out. I'd like to take a bike like that to a group ride and kick everyone's ass. I can hardly wait for my new steel, I hope it's heavy.


It feels like an older steel race bike but stiffer with the OS downtube. The Conti Touring tires have to go, though.

I figured I needed a 700c go-fast.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Was that on Seattle Craigslist recently?
Nice bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rcnute said:


> ....I figured I needed a 700c go-fast.


Well then you are going to have to switch to red handlebar tape!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

SantaCruz said:


> Was that on Seattle Craigslist recently?
> Nice bike.


That's the one!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Maybe orange handlebar tape! Pretty bike.


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

I also have a Heron Road and though it was also Waterford built it is from the Todd Kuzma era. It is my favorite bike and rides wonderfully. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

What, no carbon? How are you going to go fast without carbon? 

Never heard of Heron myselt, but it looks nice. I see tons of old road bikes around here, I ought to learn a bit more and pick one up.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> Maybe orange handlebar tape! Pretty bike.


Orange is always a contender!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Thief!

I like the round fork look. 

Sell me the B-17 when you realize again that you don't like them.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

rcnute said:


> That's the one!


I think it was in Federal Way.
Was it sold by forum member Abarth? OOPS maybe wrong forum.
I bought a 531 Trek 600 from him in the summer.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got a Heron Road as well... One of the nicest riding bikes in the stable. And it fits 32mm cross tires for gravel grinding. Enjoy!

singlecross


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*So what ever happened to ...*

Heron Bicycles and Todd Kuzma? I kept hearing tales that Heron was going to be revived.


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

I got this off the Bicycle Classics website: 

Stay tuned for more (current, but retro-themed and USA-made) silver-brazed lugged steel, Reynolds-531-tubed, non-oversized Heron framesets - available early in 2011.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's the latest for the sake of completeness...


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*complete?*



rcnute said:


> Here's the latest for the sake of completeness...


Tape?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Tape?


True...I'm deliberating.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Black stem?

Surely, there's a nice silver quill option somewhere?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

seeborough said:


> Black stem?
> 
> Surely, there's a nice silver quill option somewhere?


We'll see--I kind of like it. But I may go with a Nitto Tech Deluxe.


----------

